# Sundown Thursday 3-8



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2012)

Was gonna wait till around 1 and meet up with greg, but the weather was so effin fine that I got to sundown around 11ish..  Met up with Makimono and planb420, and started nailing the gunny bumps...Nice corn snow..Bumps were real forgiving..and some troughs are starting to appear..Couple more days of traffic and Gunny is gonna be golden.

Makimono can really rip em on that Monoboard!!  Real tight stance..:roll:  Cheater

Gave Makimono a tour of the mtn..Hit the stinger bumps...real nice/deep lines.  Throughout the day skied with:

Makimono
Emmaurice2
Planb420
Jarrod and crew
Greg
Bvibert
Mogulqueen
Madroch
Gmcunni

Crashed on my last two runs but nothing of greatness..   Jonnypoach was on his way when I left..

Have at it my brothers and sisters..Today was awesome

Steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like all of you had a great day. I can't wait to get there, maybe tomr.? Were you able to hit the jumps, if so how were they?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 8, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Today was awesome
> 
> Steveo



+1


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2012)

Jack...kickers were in but the landings need some work..Kinda flat......Should be a great day tomorrow

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2012)

another day at the CT bunny slope, i hate my life.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2012)

surprised to see how different it looked today compared to Sunday.  Gonna be a short spring season i think


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2012)

video action from today.  sure beat working.  i hate my life


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> surprised to see how different it looked today compared to Sunday.  Gonna be a short spring season i think


WOW...place took a beating..


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2012)

Woops slow poached steveo's line- my bad... Sorry.. Nice wreck though steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

madriverjack said:


> Sounds like all of you had a great day. I can't wait to get there, maybe tomr.? Were you able to hit the jumps, if so how were they?



There's sort of substitute kickers in there now.  As powhunter pointed out the landings are kinda harsh, particularly on the lower kickers.  Don't hit em too fast and you should be fine.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> surprised to see how different it looked today compared to Sunday.  Gonna be a short spring season i think



The warm weather is definitely taking it's toll, however, they still have a bunch of stockpiles hiding at various locations around the mountain.  Some of the troughs in the gunny bumps will probably require some shovel work between now and the comp though...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Some of the troughs in the gunny bumps ..



are there any yet?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 9, 2012)

Between the warm days and last nights warm rain...who knows what's left. I should be there in about 30 mind to survey. HAD A BLAST RIDING WITH ALL OF YOU!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

Tonight: A slight chance of rain and snow showers before 8pm, then a slight chance of snow showers between 8pm and 10pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. North wind between 5 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Turn the guns on!!!!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 9, 2012)

Time for a dose of reality folks, im normally one of the most optimistic ones here but after sees what I saw today my heart sank a bit! With that said Ishovel is out in the cat right now doing everything he can to breathe some life cack into the mountain. Right now there is heavy amounts of grey ice and numerous bare spots of various sizes, even some in the bumps. I feel if that's what it looks like after 2 warm days and some rain we are SOL when this next heat wave rolls in....not to mention the impending DOOM they predicted for this evening ( fingers crossed it will only be snow). The positive side is I know Ishovel is gonna do everything he can to keep us on the slopes, BIG THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























PICS AS OF 10:30 am, on Stinger, Toms, and Ex.


----------



## makimono (Mar 9, 2012)

That was a fun day! Cool meeting so many of the AZ Sundown contingent


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

holy crap that's bad.  how the hell are they going to survive 5 days of 60+ next week?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, didn't look nearly that bad when I left yesterday.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ishovel is on it have faith...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

You guys all ruined them yesterday!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You guys all ruined them yesterday!



we killed it yesterday!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> we killed it yesterday!



Was Bobbutts there yesterday?  Looks like only a real skier could've done that kinda damage.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey just dropped the ropes on tempter and nor easter....velvety greatness.  Every bit of gray ice and bald spot has been covered on those 2 trails...trail of the day award!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2012)

Tomorrow was supposed to be a work around the house day before heading north Sun... may hit the mtn instead... to get it while I can....next week looks brutal... although it will be glorious for each day we get....


----------



## powhunter (Mar 9, 2012)

Probably enough snow on the horn to keep the beers cold!

Steveo


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 10, 2012)

try taking some pics today.  kurt and his helper are still here.   we waited to tap into some of the reserves until last night, as the temperatures allow for easier moving of mass amounts of snow.  if we tried to cover before the rain, after a 70 degree day it would have been a very big waste of resources.  yesterday was a strange one and we've made arrangements for that to never happen again.  

there's still a lot of snow.  Temptor can, (and will later) be stripped much lower to cover Exhibition.  Stinger can (and will later) revert back to smaller features to spread snow. the three lower features on toms can (hope not to) come out and that snow be pushed up.  Nor Easter can(and will later) be moved down to cover lower flats. 

As far as Gunny Jumps... had to wait for temps to drop so i can push the landings / decks.  those placement kickers were just there so Bvibert can get mentally prepared for his dumper eagles .  

if there's a cat available before we open today (it's 5:50am) i'll build em today... otherwise tomorrow... otherwise Monday... soon though.  

finally got around to hasseling nick for a new pass word.  thanks buddy.  we'll try to keep you guys updated.  check the facebook.  i can update that with my phone, so its easier.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 10, 2012)

Now thas a man with a PLAN!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2012)

Kurt and crew did an awesome job resurfacing last night/this morning!  The mountain is in great shape again!

We need people to ski those gunny bumps in!  It's nice and sunny today!  Come get it!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 10, 2012)

Ha Ha I like dumper eagle better than dumper air

Steveo


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 11, 2012)

http://https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150615352184226.395738.107401614225&type=1

i was gonna start posting photos, but theres 70 of them.  check this photo album on our facebook page.  life is good 

















PlanB, if you could post some non-suck pictures now that'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 11, 2012)

ishovelsnow said:


> http://https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150615352184226.395738.107401614225&type=1
> 
> PlanB, if you could post some non-suck pictures now that'd be pretty awesome.





You know I'm unbiased and here to show my AZers whats goin down on the mountain whenever i get the chance! Be it awesome or slightly less awesome, but I'd say if you checked back about 90% of my post are SUPER PRO Sundown and the rest a bit unsavory but truth none the less...SUNDOWN YOU KNOW I LOVE YA!  I ALWAYS GOT THE SCOOP SON!!!!!!    http://www.solidthreads.com/media/04/a20791c12c89aeb8c369ba_s.jpg

Maybe Ishovel can comment further on this but on facebook I'm seeing/hearing that the *DOOMS DAY* for Ski Sundown this year has been decided to be Mar 18th. If this is true I can deal as you guys are up against a wall this week with the warm temps and the possibility of rain tuesday, but a confirmation from you would go a long way to dispell any closure rumors or for that matter support them (hopefully I am dead wrong but I'd rather get the word ou,t so others can get after it while its still there!)


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 12, 2012)

planb420 said:


> You know I'm unbiased and here to show my AZers whats goin down on the mountain whenever i get the chance! Be it awesome or slightly less awesome, but I'd say if you checked back about 90% of my post are SUPER PRO Sundown and the rest a bit unsavory but truth none the less...SUNDOWN YOU KNOW I LOVE YA!  I ALWAYS GOT THE SCOOP SON!!!!!!    http://www.solidthreads.com/media/04/a20791c12c89aeb8c369ba_s.jpg
> 
> Maybe Ishovel can comment further on this but on facebook I'm seeing/hearing that the *DOOMS DAY* for Ski Sundown this year has been decided to be Mar 18th. If this is true I can deal as you guys are up against a wall this week with the warm temps and the possibility of rain tuesday, but a confirmation from you would go a long way to dispell any closure rumors or for that matter support them (hopefully I am dead wrong but I'd rather get the word ou,t so others can get after it while its still there!)



we're gonna get to sunday 5pm, close, drink a beer on the deck, and formulate a plan.  if it's doable, then we'll go forth... in the mean time, it's looking HOT outside.


----------

